

Mozilla & P2PU Seek Product Manager for School of Webcraft - johndbritton
http://openmatt.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/mozilla-seeks-school-of-webcraft-manager-to-change-the-world/

======
OpenMatt
This is a chance to really change the state of web developer training, and
make it available to people for free around the world.

The only way it will work is through the peer learning model -- people
teaching themselves and others, using smart tools and resources online. That's
they only way it can scale. But if it works, it will have a massive impact.

------
rkon
It would be awesome to work on something like this since the community
desperately needs more open training -- the standard 4-year model really isn't
cutting it anymore. Now if only I hadn't let college get in the way of
pursuing web development -_-

~~~
johndbritton
The stuff they teach in university is always way out of date, we're trying to
change that and make it free to learn.

~~~
rkon
I know exactly what you mean. I'm at Penn State currently finishing a class
that only covered HTML4 (no 5 at all), and the teacher still taught us to do
layouts with tables instead of CSS.

It's pathetic and frustrating, especially because there are already better
tutorials for free online -- like Harvard / Stanford / MIT open courseware --
or for dirt cheap monthly subs at places like Lynda and tuts+. One of the
problems is just organizing it all in a logical fashion from so many scattered
places, which seems to be one thing a unified source like this project will
remedy.

~~~
johndbritton
This is a serious issue. We're also really interested in recognizing
individuals for the work they've done. There is a ton of content available,
P2PU is working to build a community around all that content.

~~~
AndyHendy
The knowledge shared among the collective student body can build on itself
much more rapidly than a single professor might be able to study the latest
techniques and teach it to his class.

~~~
r00fus
Amusing that the best topology for learning in a fast moving and highly
experimental knowledge area isn't a top-down or hub-and-spoke, but more of a
web...

Perhaps universities shouldn't be teaching "web development" as a class (by
the time the curriculum is written things will already start to get stale),
and focus instead on "internet-enabled research and collaboration" with web
development as a topic?

